# My first engine



## Johno1958 (Mar 7, 2017)

My little (ugly) wobbler, sort of half made to plans and materials I had on hand.
It can run very slowly with a slight ticking noise except on the video where it sounds like it's going to blow up.It's sitting on a large tool chest.I am pretty pleased with my first effort and look forward to the next .
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5CupE7Iigs[/ame]
Thanks for looking
Cheers
John


----------



## deverett (Mar 8, 2017)

Good first effort.  
Now that you have it running, that should give you the enthusiasm to make another engine.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## rac37 (Mar 8, 2017)

Nice one I like it.

bob


----------



## mechman48 (Mar 9, 2017)

Nice first attempt; all the others should be easy peasy from now on... he says...


----------



## Johno1958 (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks  everyone
I am looking forward to the next project what ever that's going to be and 
learning more.
I've run into a snag at the moment as the new  lathe is playing up .I think it is the speed controller .
Cheers
 John


----------



## Clay (Mar 10, 2017)

Great Job !!!


----------

